# Jilted ex auctions off band lanyard



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

72 bands and two calls included!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUCK-BANDS-/2507508 ... 3a61e9b459


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that is funny. They are my x-husbands, he cared more about them then me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Now I know my stuffs fate after my wife finally wakes up and gets ride of me


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Now I know my stuffs fate after my wife finally wakes up and gets ride of me


Only if you leave it behind for her to sell!


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Mojo1 dont let them words can back to haunt you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> Oh Mojo1 dont let them words can back to haunt you.


 :lol: She knows where the boundaries lay, some places you just don't go!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

$350 :shock: :shock: and 6 days left.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

MudInBlood said:


> $350 :shock: :shock: and 6 days left.


Sheezzz, its climbing in a hurry it was only $110 when I found that link on another forum this morning, there are actually lots of bands on there, I was shocked at the numbers, must be a booming business.


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

Jim Jim you should buy them there calls and bands cause you would look cool with all that bling!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

She probably gave up like the car or something of much greater intrinsic value just to really spite him.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My ex took my clay pidgeon thrower and threw it in the trash , then told me she took my fungo bat (from coaching baseball) and burned it in the fireplace. An old question : Why is divorce so expensive ???? And the answer: It's worth it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> Jim Jim you should buy them there calls and bands cause you would look cool with all that bling!


wrong brand my friend!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you guys notice that the lanyard ships from Ogden? Don't tell me that guy shot all those bands in Utah!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow didn't notice that! :shock: 

Okay first question: who's are/were they? :lol:

Second Are you gonna buy them back? :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Strange seller ID for someone who apparently strongly dislikes the sport....lapua45???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Strange seller ID for someone who apparently strongly dislikes the sport....lapua45???


That is odd, maybe just trying to get more notoriety and therefore mo money??


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> My ex took my clay pidgeon thrower and threw it in the trash , then told me she took my fungo bat (from coaching baseball) and burned it in the fireplace. An old question : Why is divorce so expensive ???? And the answer: It's worth it.


1975 - My ex took all of the toilet paper and all of the light bulbs out of the light fixtures. What a mess. :?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

What is truely sad is that some so-called "duck hunter" will actually buy these, wear them around his/her neck, and lead everyone to believe he/she shot them themselves.
Bands are like elk ivory= You don't buy them, you earn them with sweat and blood.


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

Now its at $405 :shock: :shock: :shock: You know you can just go to the website where all the bands are made, and order some. A lot cheaper than ebay. And if you are going to buy them off ebay, does it really matter that they were never actually on a bird? Maybe I'll have some bands made, put them on a lanyard with a couple calls and sell if for $400. Anyone interested?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Once I opened the link to the auction on Ebay, I got curious how many was on there so I searched around, there's even a Pelician band on there. There are tons of duck bands. That sell'em trend sure makes you look at folks with lanyard full of bands in a new light doesn't it, but like everything else in hunting, its all about the $, kind of sad actually .


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just curious. Why would somebody want to buy duck bands?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> Just curious. Why would somebody want to buy duck bands?


Who knows? Have to ask someone who bought some to know for sure, but I guess it could be that it makes them feel important or part of the group? Maybe they just want to look legit when they hit the marsh.

I'm sure there are a few out there that collect them just like the folks who do the same with stamps and coins.

One thing is for sure, if the numbers and prices are any indication, it seems like business is booming


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm not sure why anyone would buy waterfowl bands, but I assume these are the same people that send off for those male enhancement products sold in the backs of girlie magazines. I know of guides that carry along lanyards full of bands so their "sports" can put them on at the end of the day for the "grip-n-grin" pictures. I think these are the people that will pay for bands someone else shot.
R


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > My ex took my clay pidgeon thrower and threw it in the trash , then told me she took my fungo bat (from coaching baseball) and burned it in the fireplace. An old question : Why is divorce so expensive ???? And the answer: It's worth it.
> ...


Who the heck puts toilet paper in the light fixtures?


----------

